# Modifier for PA



## dballard2004 (Sep 13, 2010)

Modifier SA is used for an NP rendering the service performed under a MD.  What modifier do you use for a PA who renders the service under the MD?


----------



## dballard2004 (Sep 14, 2010)

Any help appreciated!


----------



## cheermom68 (Sep 14, 2010)

*SA modifier*

Which payor??
Medicare does not use a modifier for this type of service.

LeeAnn


----------



## dballard2004 (Sep 14, 2010)

LeeAnn,

This is a private payer.  It is Principal.


----------



## cheermom68 (Sep 14, 2010)

*SA modifier*

Okay,  Sorry I can't really help you there.  I did see an article from BCBS that stated the SA was for NP or PA though.
LeeAnn


----------



## ctplank26 (Oct 8, 2010)

*PA Modifier*

It has been our billing office's practice to use the AS modifier with all PA claims we submit. Medicare will not recognize the 80 modifier. BCBS, Cigna, Aetna, UHC and most of the other major commercial carriers will also recognize the AS modifier. As typically apply the AS modifier to Tricare/ Champus claims too (coding hint: if you are submitting a claim for a RNFA, Tricare will recognize the TD modifier in place of either AS, 80 or 81).


----------

